# Killfish



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what the requirements are for breeding these fish? Would they get along with my german rams or no? Would it be easier to just buy the eggs online? How would I raise the eggs once I buy them? Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they will not do well with rams as far as breeding is concerned...the eggs and fry will be eaten....
eggs are pretty easy to do..best to do some research on the species you want.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Do different types of killifish get along? Or can I only have one species?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are a whole family of fishes. Hundreds of species. Research. Start with a book or maybe the American Killifish Association. Or come to an AAAA meeting and grab Dave Ramsey or George Libby. 

I kept a few in species tanks, but that is how I keep most fish. I did have a big, mean killie hop into the next tank over and eat my male clown killie.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh gosh. I dont need jumpers because I dont have a lid on my tank. Just a light.


----------

